# Not too impressed with Voo Doo Labs Pedal Power II



## Seratone (Dec 16, 2013)

I recently got a Pedal Power II when I discovered how hot my Godlyke Power All power supply wall wart was getting. The replacement exercise didn't work out at all.

I use an Atomic Amplire modelor - it's the size of a larde pedal - I was hoping to power it with the PPII, for the sake of this conversation it's the 'amp'...

This what I'm running before the 'amp':

Boss tu2 tuner
Digitech mosaic (12 string emulator done with a harmonizing effect)
Fulltone OCD

in the effects loop of the 'amp':

Line 6 M9
T.C. Electronics Corona Chorus
Strymon Timeline
Strymon Flint

For the life of me I couldn't get the Atomic Amplifire, Digitech Mosaic, nor the Timeline properly powered. The Flint required the 5th slot according to their docn. 

I ended up powering the 'difficult' pedals with the Godlyke Power All out of the aux power out on the PPII....(still heating up) - sort of misses the point.

Any suggestions?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

While searching power supply options for my pedals I found that the pedal power 2 wouldn't even come close to being adequate. I had the flint and el cap as well as 2 kingsley pedals and found that the perfect solution was the way more expensive Mondo. Even then I had to order 2 current doubler adapter cables to power the kingsley pedals. I researched the power supplies and asked the manufacture questions before I purchased to confirm that I would get the right solution.
I've since reduced my pedal board down to basic pedals and will now be using the ISO 5. The most important thing to do is research carefully before you buy a power supply. I always map out the power requirements voltage and ma of the pedals first.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I love the voodoo lab stuff. You just didn't get a big enough model for the juice hogs you have there, the timeline and flint alone draw 700ma between them. Sounds like a pedal power 4 x 4 would be more suitable for your needs or if you plan to expand and get more pedals you may even need a mondo.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, its a good supply but it doesn't have anywhere near enough current to power those types of pedals. I have a Mondo as well, it works perfectly with digital and high current pedals.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I looked for a power supply a month ago or so as I moved into a Pedaltrain Classic 2 from a Jr due to having more pedals. I had to power a Flint and an El Capistan plus 8 other pedals. I needed the mondo to make it work for me, until I found the Truetone Pro C12 made by 1 Spot. It is also almost half the price of the Mondo.

1 SPOT® Pro C12 | Truetone


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The power supply is fine, for its intended purpose.

You simply need more power, it's not the supplies fault.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

+1 on the 1 Spot Pro C12. Its a better mousetrap!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2016)

There are 3 things you have to know...
1: AC or DC
2: Voltage
3: mA (milliamps)

Number 3 is the one that you messed up on. You can give your pedal more mA but not less.

You should list the volts and mA for each of your pedals. I have my Timeline powered with a PP2 by connecting 3 or 4 plugs together. You can also put multiple pedals on 1 jack if you don't exceed the total mA. Your pedals probably can't be powered by a PP2, but it might be part of the solution.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If that had a courtesy outlet it would be awesome.



Chito said:


> I looked for a power supply a month ago or so as I moved into a Pedaltrain Classic 2 from a Jr due to having more pedals. I had to power a Flint and an El Capistan plus 8 other pedals. I needed the mondo to make it work for me, until I found the Truetone Pro C12 made by 1 Spot. It is also almost half the price of the Mondo.
> 
> 1 SPOT® Pro C12 | Truetone


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I just looked up the M9, i didn't realize it takes 1400 mA, I'm not sure you could even power that with a mondo. That will need a dedicated wall wart.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I just looked up the M9, i didn't realize it takes 1400 mA, I'm not sure you could even power that with a mondo. That will need a dedicated wall wart.


Which is where the courtesy outlet on the Mondo comes in handy.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Of cause, I'm waiting for this.
Ojai - Compact High Current DC Pedal Power Supply - Strymon










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a VLs PP2+ and a Digital under my PT1.

The Digital was for potential power hogs. Voodoo Lab - Pedal Power® Digital


----------



## Seratone (Dec 16, 2013)

Yup - after a little assistance and research I realize the title of this post is too harsh. The voodoo Labs stuff is great... I'm just going to sell it for something a little bigger, like the One Stop. Thanks Folks.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For a long time, power supplies relied on 3-pin regulators like this one - L78L09ACZ L78L09 78L09 +9 VOLTS 100mA Voltage Regulator IC - or this one - L7809CV L7809 7809 Voltage Regulator IC 9V 1.5A - which is why so many power bricks would specify 100ma outputs (because they used the smaller one and that was the limit). As the market for such power bricks picked up, I gather manufacturers went beyond the simple and cheap, and came up with other solutions.

Of course, as more pedal-makers migrated to the digital domain, the "usable" current output turned into a moving target. Having one or two 500ma outputs couldn't be enough if a person was using three pedals that each needed 300ma. Expect to see a few things, I guess:
a) ZERO stability in the power-brick market; constantly new models appearing with more outputs, more current capability, more variety in outputs.
b) more outputs with higher current.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I've looked at power supplies and generally it seems, anything that has a little versatility and can provide ample isolated power to more than 4 or 5 pedals are all pretty pricey. So far the most sensible deal I've seen is the One Spot listed above. I'm currently using 2 of the cheaper non-isolated One Spots. One would do it, but 2 were required avoid a couple of pedals "not playing nicely together".

I've also considered using batteries for some non-power hungry pedals such as analogue drive pedals and the like and reserving the power supply for the greedy ones...which seems to be almost anything digital.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

With the new pedals, the wall warts have become smaller, so I'm using them.
1 for the timeline, 1 for the M-9, 1 for the Möbius , 1 for the L6 G-30 1 for the Deco & last one powers the Iso power wart.










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> I've looked at power supplies and generally it seems, anything that has a little versatility and can provide ample isolated power to more than 4 or 5 pedals are all pretty pricey. So far the most sensible deal I've seen is the One Spot listed above. I'm currently using 2 of the cheaper non-isolated One Spots. One would do it, but 2 were required avoid a couple of pedals "not playing nicely together".
> 
> I've also considered using batteries for some non-power hungry pedals such as analogue drive pedals and the like and reserving the power supply for the greedy ones...which seems to be almost anything digital.


My buddy RG Keen designs the One Spots for Truetone. He has a long track-record in designing switching power supplies for IBM and then for Visual Sound / Truetone. We've been internet and e-mail buddies for 25 years now, and he has gathered enough input from folks on forums over the years to know what the consumer wants and needs. I don't say this to take away from any other companies' efforts. Just to let you know that there are good reasons why these products either do or don't provide what musicians need. It's not just engineers cranking out stuff.


----------

